# АПФУ



## spinka (23 Дек 2006)

Здравствуйте! На вашем сайте, в разделе "Физическая реабилитация", Анатолий объясняет, что "Все упражнения выполняются на выдохе". 

А на сайте bobir, в одной из статей Анатолия Ивановича нашла, что "Все упражнения выполняются при задержке дыхания. Продолжительность каждого упражнения - сколько сможете задержать дыхание." 

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как все-таки правильно выполнять эти упражнения. Попробовала и так и так. Мне кажется, что мышцы напрягаются по-разному.


----------



## ssv (24 Дек 2006)

Всё правильно! Вы же не можете выдыхать бесконечно. Поэтому после выдоха наступает естественная задержка, которую вы можете использовать так: мысленно тянетесь всем туловищем вверх, одновременно втягивая мышцы живота, как бы пытаясь подпереть ими позвоночник изнутри. Руками же при этом продолжая оказывать давление: с боков ли, спереди или сзади.

Не допускайте головокружения. Пускай вас ничто не отвлекает, добивайтесь медитативности, развернутости всего тела - мысленно отдавая ему мощные приказы: быть прямым и сильным!

Для начала - 15-20 минут во второй половине дня. Систематически.

Даже в период острой боли - если выполнять упражнения, облегчение не заставит долго ждать.


Если я написал что-то не так, надеюсь, что меня поправят!


----------



## Анатолий (26 Дек 2006)

Да, действительно, в книге « Дефанотерапия нарушений осанки и Сколиоза» приводятся АПФУ на задержке дыхания. Но по прошествии времени Анатолий Иванович пересмотрел некоторые критерии. И теперь Мы учим всех пациентов, проводить АПФУ на выдохе.


----------



## spinka (29 Дек 2006)

Спасибо за ответ! 
Всех с Новым Годом и Рождеством! 
Здоровья! 
Счастья! 
Удачи!
Любви!!!


----------

